# My brother is such a show off!



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi every birdie it's Noah  

I'm just checking in to say hello and also to get something off my chest (which is looking particularly fluffy and yellow by the way - I've been grooming myself under my UV light and eating my shredded coconut to make it nice and shiny - not to mention my daily baths  ) 

Annnnyway my little (or not so little) brother Zazu is being such a show off copying EVERYTHING my mom says! :001_rolleyes: I mean it's bad enough he demands her attention all the time but his human vocabulary is just getting ridiculous. He's always yelling out Peek-a-boo (and jumping up and down as he says it! :001_rolleyes aswell as saying 'that-a-boy' and 'good boy'! But now he's taken it too far and is constantly yelling out 'Noah'!!! I mean it's not even like he's trying to get my attention - he does it whenever my mom is trying to talk to ME!! So then she has to tell him he's good for saying my name whilst I'm trying to have a conversation with her and the whole thing just gets so confusing! He's even gotten as bad as copying the exact phrases in the same tone of voice she uses for me - my mom always says to me 'Noah, what are we doing?' when I'm trying to show her what game we're playing (especially if it's a new trick I want to play on her and she's confused with how it works - it's really funny) - but he's saying it now and completely interrupts my play time with her! Then when she talks to him he goes 'baby Zazu'! 
Anyway I'm not letting it bother me too much because my mom still tells me every day that she loves me and we play lots of games  - but he better not start calling me Cutsie tootsie or chicken - only my mom gets to call me that!


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Dear Noah,
Well I think your little brother is too cheeky, and I wouldn't stand for it! What you have to realise though is the definition of 'little brother'....
According to the English Dictionary (amended edition).....

*Little Brother* (noun) _One who is younger than oneself. One who has a chip on his shoulder for being the youngest. One who has to interrupt every conversation that doesn't involve him. One who cannot bear Mummsy's attention being elsewhere. One who has to be the centre of attention._

So you see, whilst Zazu is a pesky little attention seeker, he is only doing as he is supposed to. 
Besides which he sounds adorable. 
As do you :love2:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Noah,

I'm sorry that little Zazu is being a pest and interrupting your private time with your Mum. 
It's good you realize how very much she loves you and how truly special you are.

And, always remember, you are still the official Talk Budgies Mascot! :cup:

Please remind your Mum we'd love to see some more pictures of you -- it's been awhile and it sounds as though you are looking especially handsome at the moment. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Why Noah, darling, your little brother may be annoying, but the truth is, you should feel _flattered_ at his mimicry! He wants to be just like you, his handsome and clever big brother Noah, and does everything he can to do so, including copying your mum to see if you'll pay attention.

When he gets you cross, remember that you were there _first_--so you're the reigning king anyway :king:

I can tell your mum loves you (both) very much and you are so lucky to have a mum like her! Some day you'll appreciate your little brother, too 

Lots of love from me and Mallorn! :wave:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Noah, Budget here I know how you are feeling in my house I am the only one who talks human talk and feel very proud of myself for that. But my two brothers Blue and Fifo are now both sitting on Mum and Dad's head, shoulder and kissing them:001_rolleyes: Next they will be talking I know they will.
Noah you are your Mummies favourite first boy, She will always love you just as my Mummy does. :Love birds:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh Noah my boy, you are very lucky to have a little brother!  I'd like to show you that there are many positive things about it!  You can teach him, play with him when mommy is not there and take part to any adventure comes to your mind! 
And remember, he just wants to be like you!


----------

